# Moxley new finisher : Death Rider looks great!



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1136242714192695296


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Now that’s a finisher.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Basically a leveled up version of the Dirty Deeds. Makes sense if you can't beat a guy with your regular finisher, use the super version of your finisher.

I would still like to see him use Dirty Deeds most of the time, but bust this move out when Dirty Deeds just isn't enough.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Skip to 0:53


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Yeah TD basically echoed my thoughts. I'd still keep dirty deeds as the primary cause it's gotten over like the rko


----------



## Ucok (Sep 29, 2017)

Similar with Edgecutioner DDT, I mean the lift part.


----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

Lmao why is he using trunks.


----------



## jeffatron (Nov 21, 2016)

I personally hopes he kills off Dirty Deeds, I always thought it looked like ass. Maybe he can pull it better in AEW, idk! But that's just me, I HATE normal looking DDTs as finishers. I disliked regular dirty deeds almost as much as I despise Bliss's sorry excuse for one.


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

I really liked his headlock driver version of DD at the beginning of his Shield run, he should bring that back as a signature move or secondary finisher.


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

Amazing finisher. So far, I am only seeing great things out of Moxley since he left that toxicity known as the WWE.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

I think it's the perfect way to really shed the "Dean Ambrose" skin from himself. 

He's got a new theme.
He's been given creative freedom.
His whole move set has changed.
New attire.
And now he's changing his finisher ever so slightly because his original finisher couldn't get the job done.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Props to Juice for the leg pop which really sells the move. I hope other wrestlers are able to make it look as good as this first one.

DEATH RIDER!!!! Any money that Moxley has been wanting to call something that since he was like 12 :lol


----------



## FaceTime Heel (Sep 1, 2016)

SWITCHBLADE SHOOK said:


> I really liked his headlock driver version of DD at the beginning of his Shield run, he should bring that back as a signature move or secondary finisher.


Agreed 100%.


----------



## Darkest Lariat (Jun 12, 2013)

SWITCHBLADE SHOOK said:


> I really liked his headlock driver version of DD at the beginning of his Shield run, he should bring that back as a signature move or secondary finisher.


I really disliked that move. It looked too much like a lesser version of Miz's move, which is lame in itself.



Soul Rex said:


> Lmao why is he using trunks.


I think he did it as a callback to his FCW days when him and Juice last met in a ring. He wore barbed wire trunks in FCW.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

I posted that for Ghost Rider & Deadpool, but he had hair like Dante before. lol


----------



## WalkingInMemphis (Jul 7, 2014)

jeffatron said:


> I personally hopes he kills off Dirty Deeds, I always thought it looked like ass. Maybe he can pull it better in AEW, idk! But that's just me, I HATE normal looking DDTs as finishers. I disliked regular dirty deeds almost as much as I despise Bliss's sorry excuse for one.


Same. I thought Dirty Deeds was trash. I hope he uses this as a primary finisher.

Also props to Juice for selling the hell outta that Death Rider. Very nice.

As for the trunks, I don't really mind it. It will take some time to get used to that look, but it's cool.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

I liked how he basically masked off the Dean Ambrose persona in his NJPW match with Juice from the new theme to his entrance to his moveset offense to his new finisher, acknowledging that Ambrose's Dirty Deeds is no longer effective and had to be more explicit with his new finisher.

It's always the little things that make pro wrestling great.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Agree the super version is a great look.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)




----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

Soul Rex said:


> Lmao why is he using trunks.


Main eventers tend to wear trunks, it's the boots and the knee pads that look weird to me


----------



## Passing Triangles (Feb 2, 2015)

There's nothing wrong with the Dirty Deeds as a finisher, per-se. It's how it's executed that's the problem. It needs to snap. Quick and sharp, like how Jake Roberts does the DDT. No one would say his DDT sucks.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Soul Rex said:


> Lmao why is he using trunks.


He always used trunks before WWE.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Is the name of it Death Rider? I thought that was just his NJPW nickname, not the name of his new finisher? I hope it has a different name tbh.


----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

Beatles123 said:


> He always used trunks before WWE.


Yeah like...7 years ago, fuck nah, he looks weird, cut that off.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

Man, that's a New Japan finisher alright. Looks great.


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

SWITCHBLADE SHOOK said:


> I really liked his headlock driver version of DD at the beginning of his Shield run, he should bring that back as a signature move or secondary finisher.


I agree, but the headlock driver is only a move that looks truly correct when the guy taking it head plants himself and does a spike handstand thing. Otherwise taken on the knees it just looks like a shitty DDT.

Luckily, AEW and New Japan is full of guys who are willing to spike to get your shit over for you so not a problem.


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

Should have called it the Paradigm Shift, but it looks a lot better and more effective than the Dirty Deeds.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Soul Rex said:


> Yeah like...7 years ago, fuck nah, he looks weird, cut that off.


He had similar gear before wwe. I think it makes him look like a wrestler now. But i will say his ring gear on his PPV debut was bad ass and its sorta more fitting to his character. But remember this is his gimmick in NJPW. Who knows if he can be the death rider in AEW. Even tbough its kinda the same thing lol just a added name so he prob can.


I assume we will see different gear for AEW

I assume he will be in gear like this in AEW but maybe have proper gear for special big time matches to move easier.


Both are fitting depending on the situation


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Looks way better.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

SWITCHBLADE SHOOK said:


> I really liked his headlock driver version of DD at the beginning of his Shield run, he should bring that back as a signature move or secondary finisher.


The only person who ever took that move right was Kofi Kingston. I think the headlock driver is just too reliant on your opponent to make it look decent.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

It looks fake though. He relies on the other guy to jump and stretch out his legs. It requires a high degree of suspension of disbelief.

His previous finisher is something you see in real street fights on concrete.


----------



## spiderguy252000 (Aug 31, 2016)

I actually hope he keeps the regular dirty deeds. It’s been a VERY protected finisher and almost no one has kicked out of it. I can only think of Brock, Roman, and Cena. Other than this three matches, it usually finishes the match. I was actually surprised to see Juice kick out because of how rare that is. 

Also, as others have mentioned, audiences have been doing the “dirty deeds” chant during the move for years and I think that’s pretty cool. Very reminiscent of the Dudley Boyz “3D” chant.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

IronMan8 said:


> It looks fake though. He relies on the other guy to jump and stretch out his legs. It requires a high degree of suspension of disbelief.
> 
> His previous finisher is something you see in real street fights on concrete.


He doesn't make the other guy jump. He lifts them and then ddt's them. Every move needs the coperation of the other wrestler. What do you mean.



spiderguy252000 said:


> I actually hope he keeps the regular dirty deeds. It’s been a VERY protected finisher and almost no one has kicked out of it. I can only think of Brock, Roman, and Cena. Other than this three matches, it usually finishes the match. I was actually surprised to see Juice kick out because of how rare that is.
> 
> Also, as others have mentioned, audiences have been doing the “dirty deeds” chant during the move for years and I think that’s pretty cool. Very reminiscent of the Dudley Boyz “3D” chant.


It sounds to me that this is going to be his super finisher when he can't put away guys with the regular DDT. Kinda like Kobashis Burning Hammer or John Cena’s Avalanche AA.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I didn't like the headlock driver version of Dirty Deeds, it didn't look that good. Mox himself disliked it too, he got asked why he changed it and he said cos it sucked :lol


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

IronMan8 said:


> It looks fake though. He relies on the other guy to jump and stretch out his legs. It requires a high degree of suspension of disbelief.
> 
> His previous finisher is something you see in real street fights on concrete.


How many fucking street fights you been in? :lol :lol

It looks about as fake as a Stone Cold stunner or a Rock bottom. Or 90% of the rest of the wrestling move book.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

IronMan8 said:


> It looks fake though. He relies on the other guy to jump and stretch out his legs. It requires a high degree of suspension of disbelief.
> 
> His previous finisher is something you see in real street fights on concrete.


Since force = mass X velocity and Dirty Deeds is just a lot faster, probably would hurt more too.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

There are a lot of finishers that don't "look real." The One Winged Angel for example in no way looks "realistic." And even moves like the F-5 require some suspension of disbelief. So that doesn't bother me honestly, this looks cool


----------



## Patrick Sledge (May 19, 2019)

I wish he'd bring back the double chicken wing slam


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Feels weird to see him in trunks. I don't think it suits him at all.


----------



## Patrick Sledge (May 19, 2019)

emerald-fire said:


> Feels weird to see him in trunks. I don't think it suits him at all.


It's a good look. He went out in plain attire because he knows he can get over without anything flashy.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Patrick Sledge said:


> It's a good look. He went out in plain attire because he knows he can get over without anything flashy.


What he was wearing at Double or Nothing was perfect for him, I feel.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

Such a corny name though

Edit: I don't mind his trunks. They looked good, understated - reminiscent of Austin. His gear at DON is better but generally NJPW wrestlers dress more athletically, regardless of their gimmick or theatrics before the bell, you see pretty much everyone wearing athletic gear


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Communist Anti-capitalist said:


> * Such a corny name though*
> 
> Edit: I don't mind his trunks. They looked good, understated - reminiscent of Austin. His gear at DON is better but generally NJPW wrestlers dress more athletically, regardless of their gimmick or theatrics before the bell, you see pretty much everyone wearing athletic gear


Wow I just feel attacked now ?. Yeah it is a bit corny but I kind of like it


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

Death Rider said:


> Wow I just feel attacked now ?. Yeah it is a bit corny but I kind of like it


Lol, one man's corn is another man's caviar. The corniness of Death Rider still has a primal cool appeal. Like, a bit


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

MJF said:


> How many fucking street fights you been in? :lol :lol
> 
> It looks about as fake as a Stone Cold stunner or a Rock bottom. Or 90% of the rest of the wrestling move book.



I've never been in a street fight!:eva2

But I saw double arm DDTs in several YouTube footage of bar fights/streetfights etc.

I'm just saying his finisher looks more choreographed than Dirty Deeds, that's all. Plus, DD has been so protected over the years that I have no trouble buying it as a serious finishing move, whereas the new move looks more like a "wrestling move" destined for false finishes.

From another perspective, AEW's supposed "percentages of kickouts" for various moves makes this topic a lot more interesting.

I'm guessing Moxley will continue using DD as a finisher until there's a few kickouts, and then he'll only pull out the Death Rider as a near-100% finisher.

All main event talent will need variations of finishers or multiples finishers to make this work, and if done right, the percentage thing could radically change professional wrestling in a good way.

It'll give us fans additional layers to every big match, additional factors to consider in how someone wins or loses, and most importantly, more predictions in our head of what might/does happen... and these micro predictions are what makes sports so captivating. Tony Kahn would be as aware of this as anyone.


----------



## spiderguy252000 (Aug 31, 2016)

He basically had a squash match just now in NJPW and used the regular dirty deeds version. The theory of "death rider being a last resort" might be the case. Guess we'll have to wait and see what he uses in the G1 tournament.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

spiderguy252000 said:


> He basically had a squash match just now in NJPW and used the regular dirty deeds version. The theory of "death rider being a last resort" might be the case. Guess we'll have to wait and see what he uses in the G1 tournament.


As it should be, IMO.

The Death Rider is basically a super version of the finisher that he's spent years getting over. Hell, he just hit the move 3 times at Double or Nothing to big pops every time. If it were a different move all together, that's one thing. But again, it's basically a leveled up Dirty Deeds.

Dirty Deeds is a quick, sudden move that people will pop for and shouldn't be abandoned. And the Death Rider should only come out after it's been proven Dirty Deeds won't work.


----------



## DesoloutionRow (May 18, 2014)

I am a fan of the lifting double underhook DDT.


----------

